# Wow, this guy gets mangled



## mjellison (Mar 24, 2011)

I apologize if this video has been posted before but it made me realize how one lapse in judgment can really wreck you.
YouTube - ‪Compound fracture from tree cutting accident‬&rlm;


----------



## 066logger (Mar 25, 2011)

this is why they shouldent make homeowner chainsaws. period.


----------



## Natewood (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone's a pro untill they wind up in the hospital and then they're tring to sue someone


----------



## OregonSawyer (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! That had to hurt something fierce! I guess he should have done a little more analyzing before jumping right in and cutting. These videos are a good reality check to anybody who uses a saw to make sure that we are VERY aware of the situation.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

066logger said:


> this is why they shouldent make homeowner chainsaws. period.


 
thats the stupidest thing i've ever heard.


----------



## 066logger (Mar 26, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> thats the stupidest thing i've ever heard.


 
obviously you own a homeowner chainsaw :stupid:.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

066logger said:


> obviously you own a homeowner chainsaw :stupid:.


 
many. many pro saws as well.
it's a crappy mechanic that blames his tools.
what should everybody do, call you when the firewood needs cutting?
what about that 3" limb that snapped in the wind storm? yup nothing but a 660 will do:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## chad556 (Mar 26, 2011)

Scary. Stuff like that happens so FAST. In less that a split second he goes from expecting to watch the branch swing gracefully to the ground to wondering why he cant feel his left foot anymore. Stuff like that can happen to anyone, not just inexperienced homeowners (don't get me wrong, experience and training do greatly decrease the risk obviously).

Not that chainsaws are not dangerous, but I think it is the trees that we work in that is where the real danger lies. All the kevlar, rope, webbing and safety gear in the world wont save you from a 200 pound chunk of wood that unexpectedly swings your way like a battering ram.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

chad556 said:


> Scary. Stuff like that happens so FAST. In less that a split second he goes from expecting to watch the branch swing gracefully to the ground to wondering why he cant feel his left foot anymore. Stuff like that can happen to anyone, not just inexperienced homeowners (don't get me wrong, experience and training do greatly decrease the risk obviously).
> 
> Not that chainsaws are not dangerous, but I think it is the trees that we work in that is where the real danger lies. All the kevlar, rope, webbing and safety gear in the world wont save you from a 200 pound chunk of wood that unexpectedly swings your way like a battering ram.


 
it's never the tool. it's the tool using the improper tool.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Mar 31, 2011)

Ouch, that hurt to watch even after the 6th time. As with the points above, never work alone. Bet he had a hard painful time hopping down that ladder.

Wonder what made the limb kick back, maybe the tip was against a building, or were the limbs tangled up and that's why it hung up. Guess I'll have to watch it again.

Okay, I saw a webbing strap about mid-point, bad move. Also had to laugh cause I noticed he crossed himself at the very beginning, but I couldn't here what he said.


----------



## fatjoe (Mar 31, 2011)

He definately created the problem.If you look around the 35 second part of the video, you can see the strap or rope that he had tied to the crotch of that limb.Accidents do happen to everyone,but it seems like this one certainly could have been prevented with just a little more thought.He was scared and unsure going into the tree.His lack of knowledge and confidence got him hurt.THIS was a job for a pro.I`ve never even considered running a chainsaw from a ladder.Then again, I was a logger, not a tree trimmer.


----------



## airman (Mar 31, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> thats the stupidest thing i've ever heard.


 
I agree 10x
066logger maybe you shouldn't be allowed to be auto repair tools because you are not a "pro"


----------



## gmskyjacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Ha ha yeah , its always always the tool not the person . Someone should get a hold of that guy and tell him to use 100 cc saw next time to save his other leg :msp_smile:


----------



## Jeffsaw (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I think the guy attached the strap to the wrong place and thought the branch would drop and hang on it but instead the branch came back on him. Would he have had a better day if there was some slack in the strap? Who knows.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2011)

The cause of the injury is actually a common error often made by professionals as well as amateurs. He obviously thought that the lower section of the branch "the log" would be heavier than the upper section.

I have often been surprised myself at how much heavier those little leaves and twigs at the end of the branch are than the log at the butt.

His inexperience is mostly revealed in his lack of preparation for the probable kickback of the limb, given the placement of the strap. Clearly, if a professional had been doing the job, the branch would not of been secured by a strap, the climber would not have been standing unsecured on a ladder, and he would probably have done the whole thing differently.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Mar 31, 2011)

066logger said:


> this is why they shouldent make homeowner chainsaws. period.


 
Agreed.. especially the top handled ones.. scares me when I see some using them. 

Considering it is likely the most dangerous tool an average homeowener can buy and use.. wonder more are not injured or killed. Maybe you just don't hear about them all.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Mar 31, 2011)

fatjoe said:


> He definately created the problem.If you look around the 35 second part of the video, you can see the strap or rope that he had tied to the crotch of that limb.Accidents do happen to everyone,but it seems like this one certainly could have been prevented with just a little more thought.He was scared and unsure going into the tree.His lack of knowledge and confidence got him hurt.THIS was a job for a pro.I`ve never even considered running a chainsaw from a ladder.Then again, I was a logger, not a tree trimmer.


 
The first clue that something was wrong was the ladder.. and then the 2nd one that it was an aluminum ladder.. and the 3rd one was no PPE.. shall I go on


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Mar 31, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> thats the stupidest thing i've ever heard.


 
Well, frankly.. I would suggest that well over 80% of the homeowners do not know how to properly and safely use a saw on the ground let alone on a ladder. 

I would guess that any person properly trained in safe use of a saw could find half a dozen safety violations in the average home owner using a saw within the first 30 seconds.. if not then within the first minute. 

Considering a chainsaw is rated as the most dangerous tool a homeowner can purchsae (according to an article I read).. then it is a little scary to see the average person use one. Many do not understand, nor fully appreciate the dangers and risks.


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 31, 2011)

I've seen this video before. What I don't understand is this: if you can get up high enough to tie off the limb like was done in the video, why not just lop off a few branches while you're up there? At least that way when it kicks back, maybe it won't fracture the tib/fib.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2011)

I really do not understand why there are so many posts in this thread blaming homeowner chainsaws. Are you referring to chainsaws owned by homeowners, or chainsaws of "homeowner" quality?

"Homeowner" quality chainsaws are no more dangerous to use than "pro" quality saws. They just do not cut as fast nor last as long.

Blaming the chainsaw is dumb, and the dummy using the chainsaw in this video would have been injured just as badly had he been using a 200T on that cut.


----------



## stihl waters (Mar 31, 2011)

We had Hurricane Juan hit here in 2003 and there was a large number of homeowners who ended up in the hospital. All the saw shops quickly sold out of small saws and then the hospitals got busy. People were cutting themselves,falling out of trees it was unbelievable.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 31, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> The cause of the injury is actually a common error often made by professionals as well as amateurs. He obviously thought that the lower section of the branch "the log" would be heavier than the upper section.
> 
> I have often been surprised myself at how much heavier those little leaves and twigs at the end of the branch are than the log at the butt.
> 
> His inexperience is mostly revealed in his lack of preparation for the probable kickback of the limb, given the placement of the strap. Clearly, if a professional had been doing the job, the branch would not of been secured by a strap, the climber would not have been standing unsecured on a ladder, and he would probably have done the whole thing differently.


 
A. from what I could see the limb could of been cut without damaging the building without a rope strap. I usually use a Marline and bowline near the butt instead of tip tie because its usually all I need and predictable and fast. Tip tie and lift or swing is reserved for those delicate areas usually involving power lines or over roof and then its just the nearest limbs until I can hinge, then I go back to butt ties. Usually


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2011)

Well sure, rope! Lots of ways to do that branch. But that guy needed a tutor, and you weren't available that day.

Way back when you were a puppy at trimming, tell me you didn't cut off at least a few branches, thinking that they were going butt-first...but didn't?

Sometimes I think I have crawled far enough out to make them go butt-first, but I still goof up occasionally. Having made that mistake before, I'm always ready with the backup plan, though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 1, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Well sure, rope! Lots of ways to do that branch. But that guy needed a tutor, and you weren't available that day.
> 
> Way back when you were a puppy at trimming, tell me you didn't cut off at least a few branches, thinking that they were going butt-first...but didn't?
> 
> Sometimes I think I have crawled far enough out to make them go butt-first, but I still goof up occasionally. Having made that mistake before, I'm always ready with the backup plan, though.


 
I crawled out a couple time then used a pruner to set my ropes lol! You bet I have screwed up luckily nothing more than a bruised well lets just leave it there I have came to the conclusion that 85% of my roped cuts are butt ties because they are fast safe and reliable with a Marline. I am speed lining now every chance I get but even then its a butt tie 85%! I think I can still count on fingers the times I used a spider leg set-up but have used tag lines and drift lines quite a few times. I feel the limb in this vid I could of slightly side notched and bombed imo.


----------



## CJ-7 (Apr 1, 2011)

> and the 3rd one was no PPE



Let's give him credit for at least wearing ear protection, heavy gloves, safety glasses, (I think), long pants and he seemed well braced against a heavy branch. Most homeowners don't go that far. Ladder didn't look like it was tied to the tree, he wasn't tied in and the lack of experience with swinging branches looks like what got him. I don't think chain saw pants would have helped here. Anybody ID the saw? Looks a lot like a Stihl, something your average homeowner doesn't own. At this point I am sure he wished he would have called in a pro.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2011)

CJ-7 said:


> ... At this point I am sure he wished he would have called in a pro.


 
Hindsight is 20/20.

Chainsaw pants would have been great, had they been made circa 1250 AD: battle armor!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 1, 2011)

CJ-7 said:


> Let's give him credit for at least wearing ear protection, heavy gloves, safety glasses, (I think), long pants and he seemed well braced against a heavy branch. Most homeowners don't go that far. Ladder didn't look like it was tied to the tree, he wasn't tied in and the lack of experience with swinging branches looks like what got him. I don't think chain saw pants would have helped here. Anybody ID the saw? Looks a lot like a Stihl, something your average homeowner doesn't own. At this point I am sure he wished he would have called in a pro.


 
Well I agree until the stihl thingy lol


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 2, 2011)

OMG that's brutal! 

I think the worst part is you dont know it's tied off at first, so ya don't see that coming. Ouchie x 100.. poor cheap bastard..

I would have hucked that piece of crap saw alot quicker than that!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Apr 8, 2011)

Perfect positioning of the videocamera.


----------



## treefaller25 (Apr 9, 2011)

mjellison said:


> I apologize if this video has been posted before but it made me realize how one lapse in judgment can really wreck you.
> YouTube - ‪Compound fracture from tree cutting accident‬&rlm;


 
I wish we could share this with all our clients when doing bids.this might make the sale.I see more and more stupid things involving tree everyday.As some one already posted on this video there all pros until the poop hits the fan.


----------



## roostersgt (Apr 13, 2011)

Had a very similar job just last week at a friends house. Thought about it for a day or so. Ordered a pole saw and did the job from a safe distance and angle. A $100 electric telescoping pole saw could have prevented mostl of his "potential" risks. Not too bright cradling the crotch of a tree from the top rung of a ladder.


----------



## rootdog (Apr 13, 2011)

if you have to cross your heart think twice


----------

